# Hobby @ ExCeL



## Beancounter (May 20, 2005)

Hello - has anyone seen if Hobby are offering free electric bikes? If so any idea of make or spec etc please?


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi, we were there today and yes Hobby are offering free electric bikes, there's stickers all over their stand saying so, however I couldn't say what make they are.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Beancounter (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for that tuscancouple


----------

